# [Question] Nexus 7 WiFi+3G grouper version



## d4rk_moon (Aug 1, 2013)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hey guys I'm new in this forum but i have a strange issue with my N7 so lets begin.

My N7 build is grouper and its the wiFi+3G version on which im trying to install this ROM : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381991 - tilapia build and I'm wondering if I use this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34861335&postcount=3 will it work to install the ROM without having any troubles at all.
Also guys if u know some ROM like this upper in the post which supports N7 Wifi+3G grouper build could u give me a link to flash it because I'm using a MoDaCo Custom ROM which is like the stock and its not very customizable which I dont like very much because I love getting the maximum of my android device


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

d4rk_moon said:


> Mod Type:: ROMDifficulty:: ModerateMod Base:: AOSPMod Status:: StableApply In:: CWM RecoveryRequires Root:: YesSource:: Hey guys I'm new in this forum but i have a strange issue with my N7 so lets begin.
> 
> My N7 build is grouper and its the wiFi+3G version on which im trying to install this ROM : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381991 - tilapia build and I'm wondering if I use this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34861335&postcount=3 will it work to install the ROM without having any troubles at all.
> Also guys if u know some ROM like this upper in the post which supports N7 Wifi+3G grouper build could u give me a link to flash it because I'm using a MoDaCo Custom ROM which is like the stock and its not very customizable which I dont like very much because I love getting the maximum of my android device


Wrong thread

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Hell, wrong forum. Try going to the ROM forum on XDA and asking those questions.


----------

